# Soldering iron



## bgtta (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi guys, can you please help me fill this questionnaire about soldering iron? I really need your opinion for my final project, which is designing a new soldering iron. Thanks a lot for your help! 

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=0rO4w1hQ_2fGDoWmFejskjeA_3d_3d


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I keep a Weller model HE35 (temp controlled, now called named WP35) with a 2mm tip in my hand tool pouch. Its probably 25 years old now, 15 years of which was everyday use on through hole circuit boards and hard wired electrical machinery. For long jobs at a bench I use a WES51 station. I tried out one of the newer digital jobs a couple years back. Very nice, but they're several hundred bucks to buy.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: recommend me a soldering iron*

:grin: I actually have two Wellers .. temp control is done by the tip rather than a pot on the front but they are great irons and the older of the two I have had since 1977, the newer is from circa 1995 .. I forget exactly when I got it .. 

From my teens I also have a Weller "pistol" type soldering iron for those extra tough joints :laugh:


----------



## bgtta (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi guys, I need to improve the existing design of Soldering iron for one of my final project. That's why I need your opinion, so would you please help me fill this questionnaire?
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=HIQ9...6FI9T7GcA_3d_3d

and oh, can you please tell me too what do you usually use the soldering iron for?

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

bgtta
You have already asked this question in another thread in this forum. There have been two answers, which I have moved to this thread.

See above.

Please read the forum rules.
Many thanks
Donald


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

bgtta said:


> and oh, can you please tell me too what do you usually use the soldering iron for?


:laugh: Soldering of course .. 

although I have soldered using massive unwieldy irons back in the 60's .. when they didn't have flux impregnated solder .. so it was dunk iron in flux then solder .. also pistol grip irons for hobby soldering before I found out what a REAL soldering Iron was all about!

Most of my soldering is for conventional components although I do and have for many years use desoldering tools and stations for both small surface mount components (Transistors, Diodes, resistors, Capacitors etc) and for Integrated Circuits in various sizes, packages and leg counts.


----------



## bgtta (Nov 1, 2009)

DonaldG said:


> bgtta
> You have already asked this question in another thread in this forum. There have been two answers, which I have moved to this thread.
> 
> See above.
> ...


Oh that's true, I'm sorry I don't realize until I re-read this forum. I post this question in a few forums so I can get more answers faster because I don't have much time in collecting the answer. But thanks for reminding me.


----------



## bgtta (Nov 1, 2009)

thank you for ur answer Done_Fishin, so btw what's the gun actually best for? I'm getting confuse of using it just for hobby or it's better for heavy duty..


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

this is the pistol I have or rather I probably have an ancestor of the same since it's been in my toolbox for about 40 years now.
It's main purpose is for quickly heating up a heavy duty soldering iron bit. I have seen Repair Tech's over here in Greece using them for daily repairs on TV circuits too but that is something I would never do! But it's what you are used to. It's economical to heat up quickly as you require it ad then leave it to cool down again. When I am soldering I tend to have the iron on "ready for use" all the time that I have a possibility of requiring it, rather than waiting for the heat up period. Mind you .. a Soldering pencil type Iron from Weller is usually very quickly ready for use unlike most "off the shelf" irons. 

I know it's an advert but you can check out this link here

http://www.galttech.com/research/household-DIY-tools/best-soldering-iron-solder-gun.php


----------



## bgtta (Nov 1, 2009)

O ic.. and I'm also wondering about more specific types of soldering iron. Are there anybody ever use the Hakko 936, Metcal sp-200, or Goot RX-711? Do you know any Ersa and Weller types that have the same quality as those? Are those good enough for people who use it a lot?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

can't say anything about other Mfrs but I also have Ersa on my workbench where I am employed. personally I prefer Weller. 
Weller have tips that tend to survive flux. Ersa tips tend to get eaten away very quickly. However Ersa are about half the price of Weller.
Ersa look good, but they are IMHO not a quality tool for the professional user. Having seen Ersa in a couple of places I have worked I would NEVER purchase one for Home use.
I use desoldering tpools as well and used a Weller style Pistol desoldering tool which was very useful and rarely required toip changes unless a colleague removed some component and failed to remove a broken lead that had been trapped inside. Once switched off and cold the possibility of removing the leg without permanent damage to the tip is remote. Those were the only problems I remember from use over many years (approx 10 years or more). With Ersa however you don't get that problem. What you get is the tip slowly being eaten away and it has to be replaced frequently. On some Motherboards I repair, where we replace about 25 capacitors per board I will be lucky to get more than 20 board repairs out of a tip before the erosion has turned the tip opening into a knife that cuts through adjacent tracks when trying to get the heat into the "via" to clean the hole of solder. In fact I had to relearn my desoldering technique so that I removed the capacitors first before trying to clean the hole, even though the lead normally helps transfer heat through the board.

With the current trend towards Lead Free soldering (ROHS) I cannot really say a lot. I hate it! I use Lead / Tin solder for my work and whenever the occasion arises for ROHS I have serious problems getting the standard of soldering that I am accustomed to. ROHS seems to be very hit & miss because it's such a new technology.


----------

